# Klay Multiplying Plate Holder Outfit, P Diller



## johnp (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello -

Found this thing while cleaning out my mom's basement.  Have no idea what it is or what it was used for.  Looked around and saw 2 or 3 mentions in various places but not much information.

It's listed on ebay - I think that it is something that should go to loving hands, as it seems to be pretty cool.

P Diller - Klay Multiplying Plate Holder Outfit - from 1893(?)


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2015)

Try searching large format photography, or view cameras (probably 8x10?). I think they're cool but don't know a lot about them to be of much help.


----------



## Philander (Apr 24, 2018)

HI- Is this still available? Thanks! Dan


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 24, 2018)

Very unusual looking item..........


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 24, 2018)

Dealer ad......


----------

